# El Cabo de las Huertas



## Ricardodaforce (Nov 30, 2010)

This little gem of a place is only 3km from the house, yet I only discovered it a couple of weeks ago!




Y la llaman La Costa Blanca... by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Me Encantan Los Colores by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Nov 30, 2010)

First one is well composed; second's composition could have been better

Regards


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Nov 30, 2010)

Frequency said:


> First one is well composed; second's composition could have been better
> 
> Regards



How would you have done it diferently?


----------



## Frequency (Nov 30, 2010)

Only if i am there..... 

One possibility: since the water has not much to offer like good reflections etc, i would have chosen an upper view bringing more of house and palms in view...probably you might be having such one, right?

Regards


----------



## michaelleggero (Nov 30, 2010)

it's amazing what's close to home, i just found a neighbor that has a huge waterfall going through the forest near his house.

Mike Leggero
http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Dec 2, 2010)

Look how different the place looks when the sun doesn't shine!

Taken this morning.




A Moody Morning by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




A Storm Brewing? by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Agua....1 by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Agua....2 by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm moving. :razz:


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Dec 2, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I'm moving. :razz:




See you soon!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Dec 2, 2010)

Rock & Sky by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Dec 2, 2010)

Superb shots......Great......

Regards


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Dec 3, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Superb shots......Great......
> 
> Regards



Thanks Frequency.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Dec 24, 2010)

And one more from this morning.




Winter Sun by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful morning

Regards


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of additions from today:




Alicante Has Its Grey Days by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Echo de Menos el Sol by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## mswiech (Jan 30, 2011)

Some very interesting shots.


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, the scenery and composition are just wonderful on these. The colors and tones are stunning, great job. I think you would really benefit from a filter so some of the highlights in your skys wouldn't be slightly blown-out. Maybe a neutral density or one of those graduated filters. A Moody Morning and Agua 1 are my favorites. But again could be winning contests if only the highlights in the sky weren't blown out slightly.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind comments.

I went back today, but the light was horrible. It was just an excuse to play with my new lens. And the comment about a lack of filters was spot on, I really need to buy some!






Big Sky by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr






Solitude by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Davor (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow these really good, kind of reminds me of when i went down to Cuba... oh good memories. 

Composition and exposure are well done, the only thing you could do to improve these images is use an ND Filter to slow down the shutter a bit and give the water a nice smooth feel.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple from today.




Primavera by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Main Sequence Star by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Big Blue Sky by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Sky by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Vienen Las Olas! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------

